# Social Anxiety Challenge?



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

EDIT: I stopped posting challenges because it didn't appear as if there was much interest in the group. I've asked members of the group what would make the group better and this is what they said: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...llenge-d3663-we-need-more-active-members.html

I think it may just be time to make some major changes to the rules. SAS members, what kind of support eGroup would you want to help you accomplish your goals in life? What kind of group would make you interested enough to join it? I think the group will be more successful if it meets most of everyone's needs. 

Older Post:

Everyone is here because they want to cure or significantly reduce their SA. Unfortunately, depression and fear can get in the way. A feeling of hopelessness can make it virtually impossible to move forward and a fear of the future can weigh you down in "what if" thoughts and imagined scenarios. This group was created to lift people up as they overcome their anxiety with others, together. When there is more than one person out there in real life willing to complete a shared goal, it becomes easier to make progress. This support site has many members who want to overcome SA. By completing goals together, everyone can cure SA once and for all. So how about it? Will You Take the Challenge?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/will-you-take-the-challenge-636/


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I joined! I hope I can try and take part. :]


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

* Brings thread back to life *​


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Accepting new leaders!


----------

